# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  exclusive : netter atlas of neuroanatomy and neurophysiology

## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
exclusive soft copy of netter atlas of neuroanatomy and neurophysiology

just in al79.com

Dedicated for 3abooooooood 


passward :al79n

http://www.4shared.com/file/23165682...uro_atlas.html

[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلموا كثير ابو حميد

----------


## tukafash

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Dr.roona

:SnipeR (48): thnx

----------


## MunTz

شكراً لك
كنت أبحث عنه طويلاً

----------


## Dr.Lina Sh

thank u  :152003:

----------


## Dr.Lina Sh

thanks :15 9 14[1]:

----------

